

14 Best-Selling Books Repeatedly Rejected by Publishers - ypavan
http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
To save you the annoyance of having to click through to a new page for every
single title:

    
    
       1. Auntie Mame by Patrick Dennis
       2. Jonathan Livingston Seagull by Richard Bach
       3. Chicken Soup for the Soul by Jack Canfield and Mark Victor Hansen
       4. Kon-Tiki by Thor Heyerdahl
       5. The Peter Principle by Laurence Peter
       6. Dubliners by James Joyce
       7. Lorna Doone by Richard Doddridge Blackmore
       8. Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by Robert Pirsig
       9. M*A*S*H by Richard Hooker
      10. Carrie by Stephen King
      11. Gone With the Wind by Margaret Mitchell
      12. A Wrinkle in Time by Madeleine L'Engle
      13. Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison by Charles Shaw
      14. Dune by Frank Herbert
    

And direct links if you want to read more about an individual title:

1\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers1.htm)

2\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers2.htm)

3\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers3.htm)

4\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers4.htm)

5\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers5.htm)

6\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers6.htm)

7\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers7.htm)

8\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers8.htm)

9\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers9.htm)

10\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers10.htm)

11\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers11.htm)

12\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers12.htm)

13\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers13.htm)

14\. [http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-
books...](http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/14-best-selling-books-
repeatedly-rejected-by-publishers14.htm)

~~~
mkramlich
I rejected Dune. Sorry. I thought, "Sand! Who wants to read about a big ball
of sand? With worms? Ew!"

My bad. You can downvote me down. I have a little karma to burn. Going to bed
now.

